# Filling Lotion Bottles



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

What is the best way you fill lotion bottles? I tried the fill half way, put in fragrance, then more lotion and shake. Still could not get it mixed good. Sooo, I weighed and put it in zip locs to add fragrance to, then mix in bag, snip off corner and squeeze into bottles when order comes in. Any easier way or suggestions?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I scent mine when I make the lotion. I usually make a large batch, add the temperature sensitive additives (except for fragrance), then divide into however many portions, scent each portion as desired, allow to cool the rest of the way, then bottle. I bottle using a disposable plastic frosting bag. At a Michael's store, I found these plastic things that are designed for holding the frosting bag while you fill it. That has made my life much less messy.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

There is no easy way to bottle lotion once it cools. Unless your lotion is thin, which mine is not. I starting offering my lotion in jars. Much easier.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a pump for 1 gallon buckets, I pump the lotion in the 8 ounce bottle, half way, just eye balling it. Using a pipette, put in the scent (glitter mica, jajoba beads etc) . Shake the snot out of it (I usually pay someone to do this or have a grandson helping me do this) then fill the bottle up to 8 ounces with more lotion, shake again. No complaints. The only time the whole batch of lotion is scented is when we are getting ready for a holiday sale when all the bags will have the same lotion in them. I do keep about 25 bottles of lotion perdone on the racks, but most of my lotion is pumped and shaken and labeled as I receive orders. 

I also don't let my lotion in the buckets get cold they sit this time of year on heating pads, just like the shea and coconut oils. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Vicki do you find that keeping the lotions warm doesn't degrade the preservative at all? I had a batch of lotions go bad one time and rarely make them anymore and everyone asks for them all the time. I'm thinking of adding extra preservative, but yes, the stuff does need to be warm to mix in scent and bottle.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I gave up on the shaking. My neck and shoulders just can't take it. I just scent a whole batch and pump into bottles. Whatever scents I have made go to markets and shows with me and if I get an order for something I don't have made, then I just make a batch of it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't keep them hot Anita, the farrowing pads barely keep coconut oil liquid. But it makes the lotion almost pourable, so it incorporates the scent so much easier than shaking cold lotion.

Denise I am at over 30 scents, no way am I going to keep this many scents of lotion going in bulk.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

V- will you share where you get your buckets/ lid/ pumps?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://soapequipment.com/pumps/

I just bought mine from my husbands Grainger catalog instead. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Denise I am at over 30 scents, no way am I going to keep this many scents of lotion going in bulk.




I have over 60 scents in soap. I KNOW!! CRAZY!! I'm working on it. :/ I'll make lotion to match any of them if ordered.  You saw my lotion shelves in a pic (baby goats, I think) before. Sometimes it's full, sometimes half full, sometimes nearly empty. It's a rotational thing and it seems to work. I may have 20 bottles of one scent and only 2 bottles of another, and others anywhere in between. I usually have a list of 10 or so that I'm out of, but don't make until I get an order (except for the top sellers, of course  ). I just got a large order last week and made 13 batches on Sunday. *faint* LOL What didn't go into the order will sell at markets and shows. Oh--the shelves were nearly empty...now they're full.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> http://soapequipment.com/pumps/
> 
> I just bought mine from my husbands Grainger catalog instead. Vicki


 thanks


----------

